# Replacement Pads for inside helmet.



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2015)

These are simple "straight" pieces of pad with velcro type fixing.
I know you can get all shapes but
My helmet is in excellent condition but I am unable to find the pads. I have contacted the Giro distributor who tell me this model is no longer made and they dont have replacement parts.


----------



## rockyraccoon (30 Aug 2015)

Dave7 said:


> These are simple "straight" pieces of pad with velcro type fixing.
> I know you can get all shapes but
> My helmet is in excellent condition but I am unable to find the pads. I have contacted the Giro distributor who tell me this model is no longer made and they dont have replacement parts.



model?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Aug 2015)

Dave7 said:


> These are simple "straight" pieces of pad with velcro type fixing.
> I know you can get all shapes but
> My helmet is in excellent condition but I am unable to find the pads. I have contacted the Giro distributor who tell me this model is no longer made and they dont have replacement parts.


Look at Evans cycles, go to the section on helmet / helmet spares. They do the replacement pads, as do Sigma sports in Kingston.

http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/search?query=Helmet+spares


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2015)

User14044raccoon said:


> model?



Model is 'Targa' but as I said........they stopped doing that model and I have repeatedly googled it without success.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Look at Evans cycles, go to the section on helmet / helmet spares. They do the replacement pads, as do Sigma sports in Kingston.
> 
> http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/search?query=Helmet+spares


Thanks.
I have looked there already and as you will see..........they are all design specific and wierd/wonderful shapes. Mine is simple, straight strips.
By coincidence a mate has just bought a cheap & cheerful (£10.00) from ASDA and that has the same strips. Unfortunately there is no make on the helmet.


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2015)

Asda mostly sell Bell

Have giro simply replaced the targa with a very similar helmet with a different name? Go to a giro stockist and have a look, or phone giro/their distributor directly?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> Asda mostly sell Bell
> 
> Have giro simply replaced the targa with a very similar helmet with a different name? Go to a giro stockist and have a look, or phone giro/their distributor directly?


All the new ones (that I have seen) have wierd/wonderful shaped pads...............mine is just straight pads.
UK Giro distributor just tells me its no longer stocked and niehter are the pads.
I will go to ASDA and check out thier helmets although, as I say, my friend's has no brand name on.


----------

